# Photoshop technique - 'Paradise Effect'



## mal (Feb 16, 2005)

Hi, I thought you guys might be interested on a Photoshop technique I stumbled across recently. It's known as the Paradise Effect, and gives you deep, smooth colour and saturation. This works best of lighter images, with a fairly even colour balance.

Here's how:

1) Convert the background into a layer
2) Duplicate the layer
3) Filter > Blur > Gaussian blur (radius=2.0)
4) Set layer mode to 'Overlay'

Here's an example of the effect it has:

Without Paradise Effect






With Paradise Effect


----------



## mentos_007 (Feb 17, 2005)

hmm that's interesting! I've to try this one


----------



## Artemis (Feb 17, 2005)

wow nice affect.....looks like your using a polariser...


----------



## Artemis (Feb 17, 2005)

Just tried it...it really does make images look really good...although seems like its the contrast turned WAY up lol


----------



## mal (Feb 17, 2005)

Yeah, it only works for certain pics, and you get a very stylised look, but when you find a pic that it suits, the effect can be really striking. As with everything like this, it's worth playing around with things like the radius of the gaussian blur to vary the effect.


----------



## Jess (Feb 19, 2005)

Wow, I got this one to work.  That's very dramatic and interesting.


----------



## Digital Matt (Feb 19, 2005)

Also try setting the blend mode to "screen".  You might need to adjust the opacity to dull the effect a bit.


----------



## loopy (Feb 19, 2005)

Soft Light is another layer mode, however its not so contrasty.

Try playing around with the opacity too.


----------



## canonrebel (Feb 23, 2005)

mal said:
			
		

> Hi, I thought you guys might be interested on a Photoshop technique I stumbled across recently. It's known as the Paradise Effect, and gives you deep, smooth colour and saturation. This works best of lighter images, with a fairly even colour balance.
> 
> Here's how:
> 
> ...


----------



## voodoocat (Feb 23, 2005)

> How do I 'convert the background into a layer? Is that not the same as duplicating the layer?


As the background, the layer is locked (as indicated by the padlock icon).  You can doubleclick on the layer and click ok to turn it into a normal layer.  That step isn't necessary as you can just duplicate the layer and apply the blending mode and gaussian blur to the new layer.


----------



## voodoocat (Feb 23, 2005)

I've tried this technique before and here's the results from a recent attempt.  Thanks for the tip!


----------



## siv (Mar 3, 2005)

i'm going to have to use this rather than just turning the contrast way up.


----------



## neeyo (Mar 29, 2005)

siv said:
			
		

> i'm going to have to use this rather than just turning the contrast way up.



Ummm... all this IS doing is "turning the contrast way up."

If you want more control, add a curves adjustment layer and create an S-curve, then lower the opacity of the adjustment layer 'till it fits your liking.


----------



## Digital Matt (Mar 29, 2005)

This is more than turning the contrast way up.  It softens the image as well.


----------



## Ghoste (Mar 31, 2005)

Cool shot Voodoocat. I'm going to have to try this. Thanks for sharing =)


----------



## Ghoste (Apr 26, 2005)

Before






After


----------



## Ghoste (Apr 26, 2005)

I used the shot of my friend becky because the colors in the pic are so bright.


----------

